

Space X is hiring a farmer - ggonweb
http://qz.com/304214/space-x-is-hiring-a-farmer/

======
gus_massa
Discussion of the original job post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679855)
(118 points, 1 day ago, 50 comments)

------
ggonweb
Space X job requirement
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5749](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5749)

